# Ulthwé Reborn



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

_"Ulthwé, thought lost without Eldrad Ulthran." said The Black Prince.
"Ulthwé, will have no guidance without Eldrad claim other Craftworld Seer Counsels!" cried The Black Prince.
"Ulthwé, I tell you now will ever keep it's vigil of the skein; preventing the Great Enemy and any enemy of our Craftworld for that fact from ever destroying what Eldrad helped build on the back of every Black Guardian and Aspect Warrior!" Declared the Black Prince Elon over the cheers greeting his proclamation to the Ulthwé Seer Counsel._


Hi all!
And welcome to my very first attempt at a PLog! 
I'm pretty excited about this mainly because I've just recently returned to the hobby and this Eldar army is my first serious attempt at painting in 10 years! 

I choose the Ulthwé paint scheme after a failed attempt at Saim Hann, but to be honest I don't think I'd have been very happy with the Saim Hann color scheme ,not that it's bad. But that it's too bright for my tastes.

I also like the fluff of Eldrad Ulthran gone missing while attacking a Blackstone Fortress! 

So with further ado I give you the starting pictures of my PLog....

HQ 
The Black Prince Elon (counts as Prince Yriel for obvious reasons.)









Hope you enjoy... more to come!

I am, Rameses!


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello already! 

My second post includes pictures from my March entry from the Heresy Army Painting Challenge 2012

This is the first of four, twelve man Storm Guardian Squads with Warlock.
I really enjoyed and hated painting this squad. I mean _REALLY_!
First off I had no idea how to best approach painting bleached bone or in my case Bone White from the Vallejo Game Color paint line. After trial and error I bumbled my way through it. And a big thank you to Immortal Reaper and TheKingElessar for advice on painting this color effectively (example of progress can be seen on my Jain Zar model.)

Any C and C is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Currently I am working on the miniatures I received from Inari82 for the Easter Miniature exchange!
I can't tell you how shocked I was to receive such an awesome gift! Very cool!

These HQ WIP's are not going to be entered in the Painting Challenge, but are just my "In between the months" work. 
I am really enjoying painting them... but like I said so far these are just a WIP...


























I intended for Asurman to be dark and brooding, but the Vallejo Game Color Ultra Marine Blue that I am _soo_ bright. I'll have to tone it down I'm thinking. lol

I'll post up finished pics ASAP.

As always with PLogs and C and C is welcomed!


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a quick update. I have completed Asurmen and Jain Zared and will post pictures as soon as possible. I am currently struggling with Karandas, I am not happy with shiny happy feeling that I get when I look at him.
After reading Path of the Warrior and Path of Seer, when I think of Striking Scorpions I imagine them being dark and menacing. I have a hard time excepting all the bright greens and yellows on a SS.
Ah well I'll have pictures up in a little while if there's anyone following this PLog.


----------



## Mikael (Mar 19, 2012)

I must say I like these. I have always liked the look of the Eldar and the Ulthwe in particular.

I especially like that bone color you use, how do you do it?

as for some C&C, I think the seer (I think thats who he is, or a warlock?) looks a bit shiney, but that could just be the Camera.

I will be following this with interest


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Mikael said:


> I must say I like these. I have always liked the look of the Eldar and the Ulthwe in particular.
> 
> I especially like that bone color you use, how do you do it?
> 
> ...


Thanks I too enjoy that dark look of the Ulthwe.

I start with Calthan Brown Basecoat then lighten that with Vermin Brown then finally I use Bleached Bone. After the coats dry I use Gryphonne Sepia Wash to darken up the Bleached Bone and get into the recesses. Once the Wash is dry I drybrush Bleached Bone back over. That's all I swear, nothing too complicated which is perfect for me. :crazy:

Now that I look at that Warlock's picture I can see what you mean, but rest assured that it has to be the camera/picture (I hope) since I've y:crazy:t to seal the Squad in a Matt Varnish. And the only reason I haven't sealed the squad yet is because of the humidity in my area; the weather just isn't cooperating. 

Thanks again for looking!


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

*The Phoenix Lords arrive!*

Here's my completed Asurman, Jain Zar and Karandas.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice phoenix lords! I like the dark green color of Karandas, when I do my striking scorpions I will be using a darker green as well I think. Well darker then the codex colors anyway, because the bright green kind of goes against there stealthyness in the fluff. Overall good job on your painting the only thing im not a fan of is the bone style swords, but it just a small detail. Very neat work though which is the most important part of a painted model imo. + rep


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> Nice phoenix lords! I like the dark green color of Karandas, when I do my striking scorpions I will be using a darker green as well I think. Well darker then the codex colors anyway, because the bright green kind of goes against there stealthyness in the fluff. Overall good job on your painting the only thing im not a fan of is the bone style swords, but it just a small detail. Very neat work though which is the most important part of a painted model imo. + rep


Thanks! And I completely understand what you are saying with the darker color on the Striking Scorpions, the bright colors just doesn't make sense to me when they are a "stealthy attack" unit: fluff-wise.
I understand what you are saying about the bone colored weapons but i really felt that Eldar are more organic with their weaponry... "but Rameses, your Karandas has a black weapon." I know, I know... to quote Marshall McLuhan "I don't necessarily agree with everything i say" or in this case "Do"

I wanted for the most part the "power weapons" to match the feel that my Storm Guardian Squads have. So that all my Units with the exception of my two squads of Striking Scorpions "coming soon" will have that bone colored weaponry. It's the "only" thing I'm keeping for the Ulthwe look from the Edar Codex. Ok, Ok not the only thing they are in black armor after all.

Rameses!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

lookin good!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome! Love Eldar armies. It is so rare to see a nice painted eldar army in my area. All the guys with painted armies are either power armor or necron.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Haven't done much of anything to my Ulthwe army except Base Coat my April entries for Painting Challenge. 
I'm doing 2 Farseers I'm really looking forward to painting both as I'll be trying my luck with free handing Eldar Runes. And one of the Seers is a Chapter House Seer! OMG!!!! I'll burn in GW hell for that :nono: I suppose lol

















sample Eldar runes from the Codex








I'll also be doing two Phoenix Lords (Baharroth and Fuegan) as a side project for the "down time." After my Farseers are completed. But in truth I'm just as interested in completing them as I am the Seers; now that I've done the first group with such decent results!
















I know, I know "But, Rameses you're missing Maugan Ra for a complete painted set." I say "Good things come to those that wait." 
Now GET OUT OF MY PLog and go paint some k: LOL
I know I am!

I am, Rameses!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing these painted up. Good luck with the free handing, remember to thin your paints, those runes should be alot of fun....

Fuegan and Maugan Ra are two of my favorites, again good luck!

Regards,
DoE


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I have never played Eldar, but have always wanted to paint the Phoenix Lords due to the coolness of the models. Nice work on your own collection!


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Looking forward to seeing these painted up. Good luck with the free handing, remember to thin your paints, those runes should be alot of fun....
> 
> Fuegan and Maugan Ra are two of my favorites, again good luck!
> 
> ...


Thanks DoE I will that in mind about the free handing.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Awesome! Love Eldar armies. It is so rare to see a nice painted eldar army in my area. All the guys with painted armies are either power armor or necron.


Thanks Jaysen and I noticed the same issue in my area about the Painted Eldar problem.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

KjellThorngaard said:


> I have never played Eldar, but have always wanted to paint the Phoenix Lords due to the coolness of the models. Nice work on your own collection!


Thanx KT! To be honest though I wasn't going to even purchase the Phoenix Lords. I Received them from another forum personality as stated earlier for the Easter Exchange. I can truely say I'd be remiss to not had the opportunity to paint these. I enjoyed it that much!


----------



## reavsie (Oct 31, 2010)

Love the Ulthwe colour scheme, I'm kind of regretting my choice to go with Saim Hann (thought it would be easier to paint than some other schemes).

Like what you've done with Jain Zar with the lighter colours. It really brings out the detail, which is often hard to see on the more traditional versions.

I am looking forward to seeing your progress with the Farseers. I have the same GW one which I will be entering in the challenge later on, so I am hoping for some tips or inspiration.

Keep up the good work.

+rep!

reavsie


----------



## Garion (Mar 17, 2012)

I love eldar armies, they have some truely great minis, great job so far. Looking forward to seeing the next batch


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Just a little update on my Chapter House Studios Farseer.
She's been primed and the first coats are on. I wanted the "undercoat" of the Farseer's robes to be Warlock Purple, but I'm really not sold on this color. I think I'm going to paint it red and then have a line of runes running around the hem.

I love the miniature but I'm really getting to point that I want to cut the sword off of her and add another Warlocks blade on. Something just doesn't sit right with me with that sword.
The casting of the model also has "pit's" that glaringly stands out under the unforgiving eye of the camera, but really holding the model in your hand you'd not even notice. I swear, really. 










Lastly I'm going to be adding free handed runes and I suck terribly doing this with a paint brush, so I'm on the look out for "paint" pens. The only problem is I can't for the life of me remember the product name. So me and google will be spend time together doing "research".

C&C is always welcomed.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Not much of an update really, Easter was very unproductive as I spent most of my time playing SWTOR instead of painting like I had originally planned. 
So last night I buckled down and pretty much completed my Chapter House Studios Farseer and I tried my hand at magnetizing for the first time with my Dire Avenger Exarch.

















I am only waiting on some washes that I ordered to finish the flames in the Farseer's hand and looking at the backside shot I can see that I will have to figure out a way to fix that transfer that I used on the cloak 









I had lots of fun trying out this Magnetizing stuff, though I do have some questions regarding it for those of you that do this stuff all the time. 
1.) how do you "know" how far to drill into the mini to "set" the magnet.
and
2.) once the hole is drilled how do you glue or secure the magnet in.

Y'all have a great day, mines starting out pretty well so far!


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I usual just eyeball the hole depth, and sometimes put a magnet in to see if it’s deep enough and use a stack of magnets to pull it out again. I glue them in with crazy glue.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok so either my painting skills are so terrible people viewing this PLog can't even begin to figure out where to start. 
Or
I am so despised (LOL) that noone can bother to comment on my painting.

Seriously though, this is being said in jest. But I am really interested in critique on my models. I want to improve my skills and I can't if no one will help 

That being said... 
How's the best way highlight black Eldar armor?


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Just completed my GW and CHS Farseer's.
I didn't try any freehand runes as I chickened out. I know there are pens made that have paint in them, but I don't know the product name and I wasn't willing to try with a paint brush.

The GW Farseer turned out pretty good in my opinion; it has lots of details on it to break up the "lines" of the model. I'm really not to sure of the CHS Farseer: don't get me wrong, I really like the model. There's just not very much detail on them to break up the "lines." 









On the GW Farseer I finally broke down and tried edging the model instead of just "drybrushing" the armor lines/edges. I like the results and will be practicing this technique more. 








I'm really disappointed with this picture (and this was the better of the ones taken.) the flames in the Seers hands have a really nice Vibrancy in real life. I used the "Ghost" tutorial by RedCorsairs to paint the flames with a Blue Wash from the Vellejo paint line. 

As always any C&C is welcomed and if you really liked what you've seen so far you know what to do 


:wink:


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Rameses, 

Very nice work. Keep going.

On the free hand, practice on spare bits and models if you have any to go. Then once you have got the feeling for it, then the world is your craftworld.

On the request on my blog, I have replied.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=106368&page=2

Regards, 

Zero Effect


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Zero Effect said:


> Rameses,
> 
> Very nice work. Keep going.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, and yup, yup. I am following your Dark Eldar blog quite closely. Not only have you inspired me with edging but I've purchased a Dark Eldar Blasterborn/Warriorblaster Venom Spam army with a Tantalus 

The Tantalus is going to be a looker, but I really doubt it will see much use, since I'll be aiming at 1500pt games or less with the DE army.

I won't start painting my DE until my Eldar are finished and I have 2 Scorpion squads, 3 Storm Guardian Squads, a Harlequin squad, a Dire Avenger squad and 2 Wraith Lords along with Wave Serpents to paint. So I'll be busy for a while. :shok:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I only just found this thread - my apologies, I would have commented sooner otherwise.

Firstly, thanks for the credit earlier, and you're welcome for whatever assistance my meager painting tips can provide. 

Secondly, I love what you've done with Karandras, I've never thought the way that he's usually depicted was...perfectly in tune with his nature. Frankly, all the Phoenix Lords are depicted badly in my view.

As for your Yriel, I began to convert my own the same way - but in the end I simply made a plastic one instead.

For highlighting, as you asked - I usually do a mixture, firstly drybrushing, then applying Badab Black wash, then I line over the most raised areas again with one of the Foundation greys, I forget which though, haven't painted an Eldar in a good number of months now...


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

These look great!


----------

